# Trovoada em Lagoa - 20-05-2013



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2013 às 23:24)

Aqui fica um pequeno vídeo da trovoada desta tarde em Lagoa.
A qualidade não ficou a melhor, pois teve que ser com telemóvel, mas dá para ter uma boa ideia...


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2013 às 07:44)

Bom video, parece que esteve animado no sul


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2013 às 14:17)

Vince disse:


> Bom video, parece que esteve animado no sul



Foi para "_lavar as vistas_"... que isto já há muito que não se via uns raios decentes por aqui...


----------



## MSantos (22 Mai 2013 às 14:45)

Bons registos *ecobcg*.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mai 2013 às 20:10)

Belo apanhado *ecobcg*.

O Centro e principalmente o Sul do país está me a parecer que é um dos sitios com maior instabilidade do país, como trovoadas e tornados e fenómenos interessantes como o surgimento de Supercélulas que teêm sido muito vulgar.


----------

